# LeoTheLakerBetta



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I have decided to start a journal! I might tell my story how I got my first betta at some point but probably not today.

Well yesterday I was cleaning all my tanks and I have this 5 gallon bucket for taking out water. I noticed a rim of water when I lifted the bucket to dump it. I never thought about it much but it was in the back of my head since this never happened before. So the last tank I go to clean is my 10 gallon in my room upstairs. I end up filling the bucket all the way (50% change) and before dumping it I finish cleaning up everything downstairs and putting everything away. Then I go back upstairs and start heaving that bucket of liquid turd downstairs. As Im walking I hold the bucket in front of me and I feel this dripping on my knee everytime my right knee steps forward. I get downstairs and my knee is soaked and I hurriedly run outside and place the bucket down. I lift it up and and see a puddle forming under it. My leg is soaked and I then realize THERE IS A CRACK :O xD I had dripped that poopy water all the way down the stairs from my room and across the living room. After already cleaning other drops of water. Thus this pathetic story ends with extra cleaning and an obligation to the carpet to get another 5 gallon bucket from Home Depot. 

Lol Thanks for reading for anyone who did, and anyone feel free to share any of your stories.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Is there a bathroom near your room on the second floor? If I can't take my fish water outside then it goes right in the toilet.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

There is :O Never thought of that lol. I thought I was spilling leftover water somehow but I didnt know it was a leak until about halfway down the stairs. 

Facepalm was activated that day.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm going to a street fair today; hopefully I can find something fish related lol.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

So we have all heard the RIDICULOUS things petstore associates have said. Well I have had a few no-brainers. At Petco I overheard a guy ask what kind of fish can live with my betta, and he was holding a little Kritter Kreeper which was probably the smallest. She hesitated but replied with "A frog and umm.... I think a goldfish.." Clearly she had no idea. But she was spared a lecture from me when she went to ask someone else. She came back and replied that no fish could be in that size tank except maybe a frog. Again, I almost went up to him but as I started walking up, he said it was ok and he would rather not. Smart move.

Another experience was at PetSmart when I was buying a Mini Bow Aquarium and a heater for a betta I was planning to get in the future. I wasn't sure whether a coupon applied to that tank so I asked an associate, who replied with a quick yes and seemed in a hurry. She then asked if I was going to get a betta for that tank. I answered yes but not now, and she said, "Well, you don't need a heater for a betta." I said I was pretty sure that you did need one. She gave me an exasperated look and said, "I have several bettas at home and none of them have heaters. They are fins at room temperature. But, hey, if you wanna buy it you go ahead, more sales for me." Well that got me pretty mad so we paid and left.

W know now not to go to Petco to get any Parakeets because the lady at one of our Petcos tried to catch that poor budgie with a net. Too scared to put a hand in. I left the store when I saw her pick up a net. My mom told me what happened. Egh. Our Petsmart handles budgies much more appropriately and even clip their wings nicely when you buy one. I didn't see that either because originally it was my sister's pet but now its more of ours.

I'm sure all of you have had more problems with clerks and at a much worse scale. No pun intended. I learned to do all of my research at home, rather than listen to those few who have no idea what they are talking about.


----------

